
Amazon patents ‘surveillance as a service’ tech for its delivery drones - gilad
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/21/18700451/amason-delivery-drone-surveillance-home-security-system-patent-application
======
icxa
In related news, I imagine things like "drone shot" will get even more
popular, as liberty-minded Americans will likely invest to rebel or form
counter-culture around anything that assists the surveillance state we live
in.

ex:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF2tnFC_q8A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF2tnFC_q8A)

Or if you want to get really serious about it, try Skywall:
[https://openworksengineering.com/skywall-100/](https://openworksengineering.com/skywall-100/)

There's also an increase in "anti-drone" drones. Drones armed with nets
designed to take down intruding drones.

~~~
astazangasta
How about EMP cannons?

~~~
JulianMorrison
Overthinking it, try a shotgun shell glued inside a stub of pipe with a
solenoid firing pin.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Good luck getting your drone back from three eyed uncle billys farm. He dont
take kindly to trespassers.

------
petee
I wonder where the fine line is for FAA approval, when your mission creeps
from delivering packages, to be being a flying surveillance system, to chasing
down a thief...

Do the licenses limit them to specific use? I couldn't find the actual license
off hand (probably searching in the wrong place)

~~~
petee
To clarify, I mean any license, not Amazon which I read doesn't have one yet.

------
bobiwon
The great thing about an EMP cannon is it has infinite shots when plugged in.
Can take out a whole swarm in less than a second. Much more effective than
jamming. Check out www.epirussystems.com

